# 6/30/2013 Team Race Event



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi All,

Promoting my new event for this year.

The Fiat of Kirkland Little 150: A Road Race, 6/30/2013 | A Team Endurance Road Race: The Little 150 is a 75 lap (roughly 150 miles) team race with exchanges made via a pit transition. First team to 75 laps WINS!

Grab some friends and come throw down

cheers, Travis


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

a little background on the event: http://tinyurl.com/nx8dkdj


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

bump, June 30th approaches


----------

